# Do you carry while at home???



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Who carries around the house????


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Since in the non-winter seasons, I carry a Kel-Tec P3AT.....
And I carry it in a wallet holster......
If I'm wearing pants-----I'm carrying! :-D


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Sometimes I do, sometimes I don't. It kind of depends. I'm working on carrying more often, home is a good place to start.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

My CCW goes on with my clothes and comes off with them at night. The only time I don't have it is where it is illegal.


----------



## grizz5675 (May 22, 2006)

as i hear more and more stories of people breaking into peoples homes and killing everyone ,i carry in the house more and more.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

im more likely to have a gun within reach if im at home.the one place you wanna relax and feel secure.i just dont feel secure without a sidearm. :shock: :shock: :?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Now that I have the Kel-Tec P3AT. It's in my front pocket at all times. When I get home I take my side arm off a put it in a drawer.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

yes sometimes i carry at home mainly because i don't even think about my weapon being on me


----------



## KINGMAX (May 19, 2006)

*The rule at the house is:*

The rule at the house: If you see a gun out, consider it LOADED & on DUTY. Carry @ home = no. :idea: I am more concernd about coming back into my house after being away for awhile. :!:


----------



## Porterfield (May 6, 2006)

Sometimes I carry at home but my 185 lb. Mastiff makes me feel fairly protected when I'm not packing.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

Porterfield said:


> Sometimes I carry at home but my 185 lb. Mastiff makes me feel fairly protected when I'm not packing.


 :wink:

My aunt breeds Mastiffs and shows them, they're great dogs... very big dogs!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

Since we have no kids at home I always have a hand gun within easy reach. When someone comes to the door I have one concealed on me. We keep about six loaded hand guns on duty at home. It would be hazardous to anyones health to crash into our house. :smt011


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Yes, and it's a good thing I do... It saved my family once!

I'm a believer! :smt023


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Hal

are you free to elaborate?
would love to know more.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Sure, NRA did a write up on our story. Click on the www at the bottom of my post, then you can read their article... They were pretty thorough, with only a couple of small discrepancies... 
I'll say this about NRA, they were the only ones that seemed to care. :smt023


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> Since we have no kids at home I always have a hand gun within easy reach. When someone comes to the door I have one concealed on me. We keep about six loaded hand guns on duty at home. It would be hazardous to anyones health to crash into our house. :smt011


Same here.Also have an alarm system that during the day that tells when a door are window is opened,even which one.At night after the dog comes in for the night it is set for all the windows and doors to dial the monitor people.When we go to bed set it to activate the motion detectors.Had to replace the front door lock twice.One was a piece of mental in the lock,the last time a lock pick broke off in it.We use to leave the dog and cat food on the patio in the back of the house.Possums would climb the fence and the dog would go to the back door and bark.I just got the single barrel .410 and killed them.One night he started raising hell and I checked and saw nothing.The next morning the wife ask what I was doing to the plastic box that the phone and TV cable connections were in.The box was ripped of the side of the house and they had tried to cut the security tag on the power meter but ended up twisting it off.The wire cutters could not cut the hardened wire but left marks where they tried.We live in the country and or on a rual elect coop and they also sell the alarm systems.So I mount the box back and call the power company to replace the meter tag.Now for the scary part.A friend that works for the power company lives down the street and he came out to replace the tag.At 3 in the after noon the same day his front door was kicked down but the alarm system scared them off.No more dog and cat food left out.I think his mistake was having his name on the mail box and telephone number listed.See the name on the mail box and call several times to see if some body is home.I talked to the local county deputy that patrols our area and he said when they cut the phone line and pull the power meter it is not your usual drug addict and ask do you have a safe in the house and I do, a big one.The only people that come in the house are the termite inspector and my drug head loud mouth grand son that ever saw it in the bed room that I know off.Sad to say but the grand son does not want to get off drugs.He actually draws a social security check every month because he was judged to incompedent to ever hold a job.Fried brain.He is only 23.Social services says it is cheaper than to put him in a mental hospital.He is not allowed in the house any more.So every body that pays S.C. tax buys his pot,his favorite drug now.Sorry for the long post and don't put your name on the mail box.

Ed


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Hal

Sorry I don't see a link at the bottom of your post??


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

chromedome1954 said:


> Hal
> 
> Sorry I don't see a link at the bottom of your post??


Click on the WWW botton...


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*house carry*

I said yes, but don't always carry. I have two handguns located in the home. With no children and few visitors...I feel safe with them about....


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

*home*

Kansas has passed open carry, but it hasnt gone onto effect yet. When I'm outside in town doinging yard work or something, I don't. Inside I'm armed to the teeth! At the country place, YOU BET!


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

Hal

Finally saw the www button.......lol.

Congrats on what you did!!!!!!!!!!

And thanks for sharing.....


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

*Re: home*



kansas45 said:


> Kansas has passed open carry, but it hasnt gone onto effect yet. When I'm outside in town doinging yard work or something, I don't. Inside I'm armed to the teeth! At the country place, YOU BET!


Question for you.Does it include CC carry.CC is better a lot of the time.Qlad you getting the right to carry.Make sure you practice your draw and fire.

Ed


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

My answer is I do not carry in the house but there is always a handgun within reach. Why don't I carry in the house? I live in an upscale community with limited access (island) and it is a mini police state. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Richard said:


> My answer is I do not carry in the house but there is always a handgun within reach. Why don't I carry in the house? I live in an upscale community with limited access (island) and it is a mini police state. Regards, Richard :-D


BTDT... I understand and agree, I always feel better when there are more people around me carrying guns. It may be a false sense of security, but it does make me feel more comfortable none the less.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

The 8045 is *always *iwb when im around the house! :-D


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

> kansas45 wrote:
> Kansas has passed open carry, but it hasnt gone onto effect yet. When I'm outside in town doinging yard work or something, I don't. Inside I'm armed to the teeth! At the country place, YOU BET!
> 
> Question for you.Does it include CC carry.CC is better a lot of the time.Qlad you getting the right to carry.Make sure you practice your draw and fire.
> ...


I think what Kansas45 ment was that Kansas has passed Concealed Carry, Kansas has had open carry for a long time.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Absolutely!!!!
Have you seen the news about home invasions????

Like P97
"My CCW goes on with my clothes and comes off with them at night. The only time I don't have it is where it is illegal."


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

YES. My gun, at home, is always on me or next to me. Here in the DFW area it is not uncommon for someone to kick in your door, beat and rob the entire family. Then mabey kill the whole family.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Maximo said:


> YES. My gun, at home, is always on me or next to me. Here in the DFW area it is not uncommon for someone to kick in your door, beat and rob the entire family. Then mabey kill the whole family.


Yes, I have read about that there, and in Houston. Usually, though, it's quite often drug related - it just takes the cops a little while to figure out. But, you are right. You never know what could happen.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2006)

You guys all sound like my dad. He always has his CCW on him at all times at home. I remember about a year ago when he had this S&W 629DX with this long barrel that was like 12" and he used to carry it around the house on his belt and used to make a joke saying that if his belt didn't keep us kids in line then the sight of a .44 magnum will. He was so right too.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

No, because my two kids like to wrestle with me too much. A loaded weapon and kids jumping on me, not a good combination. But they are always close.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Dragon said:


> No, because my two kids like to wrestle with me too much. A loaded weapon and kids jumping on me, not a good combination. But they are always close.


Most of the time I'm carrying at home, except when my granddaughter (3yo) is over. For the same reasons listed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Most of the time I'm carrying at home, except when my granddaughter (3yo) is over. For the same reasons listed.


I'm not so worried about that. I carry at home all the time and wrestle with the kids on a daily basis. I have aa quality firearm in excellent working condition. It's not going to discharge if bumped. It's in a quality holster that has the trigger covered and provides excellent retention. For gun to go off, the kids would have to disarm me and then fire. If a six and a two year old can do that, then I need to get rid of all my guns and rely on Louisville Slugger for my protection because I have no business carrying a gun.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I agree Todd. I do this not so much for my sake, but to keep the wife happy. She understands all of what you brought up and agrees that my CCW has the same qualifications. Just eases her mind when I'm playing with her ONLY grand daughter. Sometimes you just have to sacrifice. When I remove it to play with her, it's on top of the armoire where I can reach it if needed and put it back in the holster when playtime is over.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I don't make any real attempt to hide it when I'm here at home. So anyone in the house can see it easily. If I'm going to tumble with the kids I'll take it off. I really don't think about it much being it's always with me. Well....Will be when I get my new Ronco Shower holster:smt1099:numbchuck::anim_lol:

I shoot almost daily weather permitting (damn Ky rain this year!) I do have an overhang I can use to shoot in the rain but I'm up in the air a little so it's usually Rifle shooting then. But any one of a few pistols is always on me and if not it;s close. Dang people are crazy anymore. Home invasions looking for meds and stuff to sell to get them:numbchuck:


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

ill be carrying at home as soon as my stupid leasing company decides to let me move in!!!:smt076
its been a full week since i was set to move in but problems with the building have left me living in a hotel room.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

Always carry when its time for bed or I go into a no carry allowed area do I take it off.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it isn't on my person, it's on the bedside table next to my wristwatch. No exceptions.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

J-Frame in the pocket at home, always. If you are going to encounter BGs here in TN, the chances are best that it will be a home invasion. Too many "entrepeneurs" pulling up the driveway to try to get you to pay them to cut the grass, fix the driveway, or some other job. I feel for them (most are decent out-of- work guys, but it leaves you open to roving thieves and you can't tell the difference just by looking at them.) At times I get real tempted to do the "Secondhand Lions" bit and sit on the front porch with iced tea and a Mossberg 500!


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

More often than not I carry while at home.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

More often than not I do not carry while at home. 

But I have several loaded guns around the house.

:smt1099


----------



## izzy5791 (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm buying my first handgun, a Kahr P9, and plan on carrying it around as much as possible. My wife is a little edgy about the whole thing. She's already telling me where she doesn't want me to carry it before I even bring it home. I wish she could see my point of view about responsibly carrying a gun for protection. She thinks since I'm a klutz I shouldn't carry around more than a butterknife and not unless it's made of plastic. I'm gonna take her down to the range every opportunity I get to get her comfortable with us owning one.


Izzy:smt1099


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

My wife gets nervous if I am_ not _carrying!


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

Since the kids are gone, there is one in every room. Plus two big dogs helps.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

No I don't but there's always a gun within reach.:mrgreen:


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

i believe there is nothing wrong with carrying at home, its the fastest way to your weapon incase you need it inside your home, i've never been one to take the risk of a home invasion, and being beaten or murdered because i was fumbling with my safe keys while being charged by an armed assailant. better safe than dead


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Not quite that paranoid to have to carry around the house. Not far away from it at anytime though.


----------



## MT Wallet (Aug 27, 2009)

No, since I am usually in my undies lol


But if I'm at home alone I'll usually keep one gun in the room that I'm in, which is close to our main entry door.


Another gun is somewhere else.


----------



## MT Wallet (Aug 27, 2009)

jay7 said:


> i believe there is nothing wrong with carrying at home, its the fastest way to your weapon incase you need it inside your home, i've never been one to take the risk of a home invasion, and being beaten or murdered because i was fumbling with my safe keys while being charged by an armed assailant. better safe than dead


 A few years earlier, and I would consider this to be a little much.

But yes, in this day and age of home invasions and such I think you can never be too prepared.

Just make sure it's always within easy reach...and ready to go.


----------



## MT Wallet (Aug 27, 2009)

If there's someone like a handyperson working on something inside my home or movers bringing in furniture, then I carry absolutely.


----------



## ROBINPA (Sep 11, 2009)

Retired and I live in a very rural area , i just feel out of place if i am not carrying , so yes on in the morning and off at night but still close by.tumbleweed


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

ROBINPA said:


> Retired and I live in a very rural area , i just feel out of place if i am not carrying , so yes on in the morning and off at night but still close by.tumbleweed


I don't necessarily carry it indoors unless there's something ugly going on the neighborhood. When I lived in Willimantic there were a couple of home invasions not far from me so I carried a lot indoors and out.

I would first of all "harden" your perimeter: e.g.; door and window locks. Plant thorn bushes under the windows (but don't lose your keys!). Dogs are a good early warning system, even little ones. So are Siamese cats for that matter.

I'd be careful who I opened the door to and wouldn't open it at all at night unless I knew who was coming. I'd know exactly where other people in the house were at all times, especially kids. It's a lesson in situational awareness inside your house.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

I do carry at home a vast majority of the time. The only time I don't is when I am busy with an activity where it is unneccessarily dangerous or very uncomfotable (both are extremely rare) Also, I live in a very rural area just like robinpa, and my dogs are my number 1 security. They are very good at alerting even if someone goes by the house "slower than normal". Its always good to have that extra minute or so, especially if I were to really need it.


----------



## spongebobmac (Sep 1, 2009)

i dont always carry at the house, but as said earlier i almost always have a gun a few steps away from me and we live by the always loaded rule:smt1099


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I clicked "yes" even though I may not be wearing one at all times, there is not ANY room in my house that I am out of "arms reach" of a firearm of some type.:numbchuck::numbchuck::smt1099


----------



## Robertkernahan729 (Sep 17, 2009)

*yes*

if its not on me its close enough i dont have to stretch to reach it


----------



## jay7 (Aug 22, 2009)

MT Wallet said:


> A few years earlier, and I would consider this to be a little much.
> 
> But yes, in this day and age of home invasions and such I think you can never be too prepared.
> 
> Just make sure it's always within easy reach...and ready to go.


well i used to think it was much too, then one day i got back from work *armed security* and still had my weapon on my belt, i was in the fridge looking for munchies when i heard the screen on my window move, i went into the living room, hand on weapon and saw some gangster punks leg coming through the window, gun came out shade went up, he went to jail, after that, no matter where i am besides bank or post office, my weapon is holstered at my side


----------



## Messenger (Sep 29, 2009)

From the time I get dressed till the time I undress I have at least one gun on me and I do not take it off during the day no matter where I am. To many innocents have been killed by bad guys in "no gun zones."


----------



## saw (May 8, 2006)

I carry at home because, I am still faster than the cop,s answering the phone, and getting to my house.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

10/14/2009 1830 CDT: As I type at my computer, my 637 is resting in an Uncle Mikes in my right front pocket, 2 Bianchi speed strips in the watch pocket of my jeans.


----------



## jake870 (Sep 30, 2009)

wjh2657 said:


> 10/14/2009 1830 CDT: As I type at my computer, my 637 is resting in an Uncle Mikes in my right front pocket, 2 Bianchi speed strips in the watch pocket of my jeans.


Nice,,,


----------



## Peaceful (Oct 2, 2009)

*Do you carry on your person while at home??*

Yes I carry at home. You see I live & work at a commercial goldmine with recreational panning also. I'm a "micro manager" so I'm in every phase of the ooperation, it seems. 99% of the people are law abiding,:shock::shock: BUT.
Peaceful


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I carry at home sometimes, usually if I have been somewhere or am going somewhere. Once I'm just at home chilling out for the day/night, I can't manage it....haven't come across a pair of lounge pants that will support a holster yet :smt082

However, the Glock is never far and its always ready to go.

Had a bit of an issue one time......my aunt recently moved back to our area, so naturally we gave her a house key. Was home alone one day, got out of the shower and heard someone moving around the house. Naturally, I grabbed my gun and proceeded out my bedroom door down the hallway. Came out of the hallway, gun at low ready position ready to rock, and there's my aunt sitting in the den. That's the only time I've ever thought I had a situation, luckily it turned out to be nothing. Still, its always nearby and ready to go.


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

I carry around the house when I have been carrying that day. Unfortunately as a school teacher, I can't carry during most of my normal day. But I usually have something on me most of the evenings and weekends.


----------



## SIGness (Oct 14, 2009)

I posted a "YES".

When I'm home, I don't spend much time indoors. But... when I am indoors, I'm usually frequenting here or another firearm related forum. Although this time of year fantasy football takes up a bit of my indoors time.
Anyways, if I'm indoors. I'm usually on some type of forum, or tuned into ESPN in which case when the telly is on ESPN I'm still browsing the forums in the meantime. And during this time my weapon sits right next to me, and the moment I'm moving throughout my house and yard, I"m OWB carrying with a cheapo Uncle Mikes nylon holster. It's kind of a pain when I'm preparing to head out the door, becuase I carry around town IWB. So the belt has to come partially off. But after doing this ritual for some 4 years now. It's almost second nature. I guess almost is a wrong word. It is second nature!


Cheers, 

SIGness


----------



## wheelgunnerfla (Oct 21, 2009)

be prepared.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I started doing it once.
Open carry is legal in my state but local laws make it a crime. Go figure. I have CCW but!
I did not have a shirt on over the pistol and I walked out to the truck.
Live in a condo park. While no one saw, it turned me off of carrying around the house.
From time to time I will keep a pistol with me. By my chair, take it with me around the house but I do not carry it on me.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

My pistol is always loaded within reach while at home. It gives me piece of mind, and if thats not enough. There is a mini14 ready to go, always very close as a back up.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

I would like to carry at home because I would hate to have someone break in and harm my family cause I couldn't get to my gun safe in time. Unfortunately my wife is very afraid of guns and I have not been able to get her over it.


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I carry in the house. Only way to do it legally in Wisconsin.


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Hal8000 said:


> Sure, NRA did a write up on our story. Click on the www at the bottom of my post, then you can read their article... They were pretty thorough, with only a couple of small discrepancies...
> I'll say this about NRA, they were the only ones that seemed to care. :smt023


WOW! HOLY SHIT! Thats scary! Glad you and the family are OK!


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

Hal8000 said:


> Sure, NRA did a write up on our story. Click on the www at the bottom of my post, then you can read their article... They were pretty thorough, with only a couple of small discrepancies...
> I'll say this about NRA, they were the only ones that seemed to care. :smt023


Maybe I am blind or stupid....but I can't see any www at the bottom of any of your posts.


----------



## Masteryoung (Sep 27, 2009)

welll i said no. but it depends on what im doing. if im outside messing around, cutting wood, riding my 4 wheeler, or anything else. yes i normally have it on me


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Atroxus said:


> Maybe I am blind or stupid....but I can't see any www at the bottom of any of your posts.


Click on his user name then his website


----------



## agoetz2005 (Oct 19, 2009)

I do most all the time, or the firearm is close enough I could sneeze on it.

Last year we had a trio of thugs kicking in back doors and stealing laptops while people were out.

I am legally blind and don't drive so it always looks like noone's home when the wife is out or at work.

I must say, I was always kind of waiting for them to kick in my back door. Kinda always wanted to see 3 grown men S&$t themselves.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

I do...and in my back yard. I haven't had a chance to do it in front of my property yet...I will one of these days...


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

Atroxus said:


> I would like to carry at home because I would hate to have someone break in and harm my family cause I couldn't get to my gun safe in time. Unfortunately my wife is very afraid of guns and I have not been able to get her over it.


I'm in the same boat as you, my wife tolerates it in the safe but goes crazy when I wear it. Part of the problem is she's a teacher and every day her liberal friends and co workers cram anti gun talk down her throat.


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

omegajb said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, my wife tolerates it in the safe but goes crazy when I wear it. Part of the problem is she's a teacher and every day her liberal friends and co workers cram anti gun talk down her throat.


I retired two years ago from 18 years of High school teaching. But I started my teaching career after I retired from 30 years active duty as a Marine!. Many teachers are of the "out of sight,out of mind" school. They deal with children all day and live in a child's world for the most part. When they do encounter a "bad" child, he or she is shuttled off to an "alternative school" or "behavior class". They are then handled by others and are out of their "ideal class" world. I love teachers as a group because they do sacrifice much of their time and emotion to help children. I always felt it was a noble calling, but I was often amazed at the naivette of many of my fellow teachers. They lived in a world that just isn't there. They usually live in a nicer neighborhood than their students and make more money than many of the students' parents. Teachers always seem amazed when their_ wunderkind _(in their minds) students do something vicious and mean. Many students live in a vicious and mean world and don't see any other way to act. t
Too many teachers carry this Utopian vision into the outer world, where it isn't practical. Some teachers have lived outside of the classroom and are much more practical. Not all teachers are liberals, I had many teacher friends who were Conservative and realistic about life. You might see if you can sort of slide her towards talking to some of these people.


----------



## omegajb (Oct 28, 2008)

wjh2657 said:


> I retired two years ago from 18 years of High school teaching. But I started my teaching career after I retired from 30 years active duty as a Marine!. Many teachers are of the "out of sight,out of mind" school. They deal with children all day and live in a child's world for the most part. When they do encounter a "bad" child, he or she is shuttled off to an "alternative school" or "behavior class". They are then handled by others and are out of their "ideal class" world. I love teachers as a group because they do sacrifice much of their time and emotion to help children. I always felt it was a noble calling, but I was often amazed at the naivette of many of my fellow teachers. They lived in a world that just isn't there. They usually live in a nicer neighborhood than their students and make more money than many of the students' parents. Teachers always seem amazed when their_ wunderkind _(in their minds) students do something vicious and mean. Many students live in a vicious and mean world and don't see any other way to act. t
> Too many teachers carry this Utopian vision into the outer world, where it isn't practical. Some teachers have lived outside of the classroom and are much more practical. Not all teachers are liberals, I had many teacher friends who were Conservative and realistic about life. You might see if you can sort of slide her towards talking to some of these people.


Don't even get me started  I end up being the only conservative at their party's and get together's and feel like I live in different world sometimes.


----------



## Atroxus (Nov 7, 2008)

My wife is a teacher. She teaches in a school with a lot of low income families and substantial gang presence. She doesn't get why I get so pissed about the fact that teacers can't even carry pepper spray due to the school's "Zero-tolerance" weapons policy. Last time we had that argument was because the school "security" officer who is also unarmed was assaulted by one of my wife's students. The school didn't even press charges against the little turd. I told her flat out that if one of her students ever assaulted her that she better file a report/press charges and hope the police find them before I do.:smt076


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

omegajb said:


> Don't even get me started  I end up being the only conservative at their party's and get together's and feel like I live in different world sometimes.


My girlfriend (longtime) and myself are librarians and fairly conservative. At faculty functions (different colleges) , we just smile and clench are teeth.

Andy


----------



## OnionBreath45 (Nov 12, 2009)

I carry on and off duty. My Sgt had a point when he said this: " The bad guys don't work 9 to 5, come home and put their guns away. Why should you?" I hear Deputies say they don't want the liability of carrying off duty. Maybe I miss something,isn't the liability the same on or off duty. Also, becoming a cop and not carrying a gun is like going to war without ammo. Keep your powder dry. God bless America. Randy


----------



## Pat Az (May 14, 2008)

We keep a gun close by while we are at home. No kids to worry about so it is no problem.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*You nailed it!!!*



wjh2657 said:


> I retired two years ago from 18 years of High school teaching. But I started my teaching career after I retired from 30 years active duty as a Marine!. Many teachers are of the "out of sight,out of mind" school. They deal with children all day and live in a child's world for the most part. When they do encounter a "bad" child, he or she is shuttled off to an "alternative school" or "behavior class". They are then handled by others and are out of their "ideal class" world. I love teachers as a group because they do sacrifice much of their time and emotion to help children. I always felt it was a noble calling, but I was often amazed at the naivette of many of my fellow teachers. They lived in a world that just isn't there. They usually live in a nicer neighborhood than their students and make more money than many of the students' parents. Teachers always seem amazed when their_ wunderkind _(in their minds) students do something vicious and mean. Many students live in a vicious and mean world and don't see any other way to act. t
> Too many teachers carry this Utopian vision into the outer world, where it isn't practical. Some teachers have lived outside of the classroom and are much more practical. Not all teachers are liberals, I had many teacher friends who were Conservative and realistic about life. You might see if you can sort of slide her towards talking to some of these people.


...best informed description of my wife's mindset I've read...they live in a wishitwere world, all right...


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

no but I have several scattered around the house


----------



## imager67 (Dec 2, 2009)

I throw one of my Glocks into my back pocket if I am out in my office or in the yard. In the house I do not carry on my person, but of course there are plenty of useful firearms within reach.


----------



## coolram04 (Jan 20, 2010)

With the way things are these days and people will do extreme things like breaking into others homes. I carry, specially because my 3 year old son is in wheelchair. I am his first and last defense against the crazy people. My daughters are taught to never pickup any of my guns, that they will get to shoot them when they get older. If you have a CCW permit. You should carry when legal, because you may be the difference between life or death.


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

I always have the gun on me...this way I know where it is at all times.

now I wonder if the same people who do not care their piece at home are the same ones who say they carry locked and loaded because there is no time to rack the slide???


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

I carry at home, except in the shower.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

fudo said:


> I carry at home, except in the shower.


Um, well then, how do you keep your pistol clean?


----------



## 1911/W_HotSauce (Feb 21, 2010)

fudo said:


> I carry at home, except in the shower.


Haven't you seen what happened to Vincent Vega in Pulp Fiction? I keep a SA ODG XD SC 9mm in the bathroom is shite and shower in.

:smt023

Edit: AND a hatchet - Seriously


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Not yet, one is always close by (no kids).


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

mako72401 said:


> Unfortunately as a school teacher, I can't carry during most of my normal day.


This is pretty sad, because sorry to say, school is one of the most dangerous places in the US. We expect our teachers to do everything, but don't give them the tools to get the job done, or the support they deserve!


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

oldtrojan66 said:


> This is pretty sad, because sorry to say, school is one of the most dangerous places in the US. We expect our teachers to do everything, but don't give them the tools to get the job done, or the support they deserve!


Only too true. I once read a placard that said "If you can read this, thank a teacher" and I'll never forget it for being so profoundly true.

however one school teacher I had once argued that even if he could he wouldn't want it because he'd some how become just like the negligent parent's that allow kids to get a hold of their guns and take them to school. that, and you never know some crafty ass kid might get around any safety's involved, and we all know not all teachers are very physically capable, wouldn't take much of a freshman to over power most of them.

its a delicate situation, all I can say is that I'm certainly an advocate of having a trained police officer present in all high schools


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not a mall ninja and am not looking to shoot a bad guy 24/7. I don't carry at home but I always have one readily accessible.


----------



## Wagon Master (Jun 9, 2007)

12 gage always on duty in the bedroom closet...5.7 with wepon light on the night stand...9mm in the dining room...32 on the end table next to favorite chair...and I always have one of them on my person when answering the door or while I'm outside...

*"I don't shoot to kill, I shoot to stay alive."*


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

Little story to tell why I carry at home...problem was I wasn't home! 
Wife was in the bedroom cutting her hair. Dogs are fidgetty and she lets them out, they come back in so she goes back to her hair. They still are fired up about something, so she goes to let them out again, and there's a girl huddled in the corner of the kitchen shaking and trembling and the house alarm is going off. Wife is REALLY freaked out but manages to get police on the phone after several attempts. Girl claims she was assaulted and pushed her way into our home while wife was in another part of the house. Wife doesn't know if assailant is outside waiting or is possibly armed...fortunately neither of these is the case and the police arrive before any more trouble, but it takes them, 25 minutes to get here! Now wife won't use a gun and probably will not even learn to shoot, cause she just doesn't like them, but is very much more interested in me carrying while we're home. Glad it turned out well, cause it sure could have gone other ways..:smt1099


----------



## Rys2k8Altima (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow that is totally creepy.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm glad it turned out well.

Your wife really should get trained and know hat to do to protect herself.

I'm sure you've told her so - this should prove it to her.
:smt1099


----------



## oldtrojan66 (Feb 2, 2010)

We had a discussion about tazers. I just don't think she has a firearm mentality. She definitely understands better, the need for protection. Also, I have beefed up the door in question. I like Rotts, maybe my next dog will be more protection trainable.:smt1099


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Not exactly a handgun, but I have an old Enfield 'jungle carbine' with a sling I drag around with me when I work in the yard and in the woods, cutting wood, etc. Never had to use it, like to shoot off a few shots to relax. 
So, one day I hear my wife screaming, she out in the yard about 75 yards away. So I run to where she is at, carrying the old Enfield. There is a rabid possum hissing and shreiking at her, about 15 away from her. One shot of that old 303 and possum gone.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

No I don't carry on me while at home but I am never more than a few feet away from a firearm. The only time I will carry at or around the house is when there is an extended power outage such as after a hurricane.


----------



## mtn.shooter (Apr 5, 2010)

chromedome1954 said:


> Hal
> 
> Finally saw the www button.......lol.
> 
> ...


I still don`t see no www button!


----------



## jessemachone (Jan 8, 2010)

It is always within reach. After reading this I am considering ccw in the house all the time.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Guess I never replied or voted for this thread.

Answer is: Yes.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

I don't carry around the house. That may change when I get a decent carry rig. I'm still waiting for my permit to come, so it's a moot point right now anyway since I can't carry once I leave the house.


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

jwkimber45 said:


> Who carries around the house????


I live with my parents and they don't want me to even have one gun, let alone carry it.


----------



## Seabee (May 11, 2010)

*Certainly*

Only time not carrying was when my son, now a U.S. Marine, begged to dis-and-ass while blindfolded...


----------



## soldierofchrist (Jul 11, 2010)

I don't have a firearm on me unless I was carrying away from the home, but I have several guns within quick accessibility


----------



## Sirvive (Mar 12, 2010)

Carry what on my person?
:mrgreen:


----------



## bikemanx2 (Jul 17, 2010)

I carry my Px4 .45 either OWB or IWB around my property at all times, my wife also has her LCR .38spl that she is quite proficient with and always has it within reach if I'm not around. We have become more aware lately since 2 homes in our neighborhood have been broken into. We also have a home security system that will if nothing else give you a 'heads up'. Our 2 dogs also bark at anything that moves. You can never be too safe.


----------



## RUT (Aug 28, 2008)

>>I have two handguns located in the home. With no children and few visitors...I feel safe with them about.<<

I'm in the same boat, although there are more than two stashed around the house.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

No carry in the home .... but within easy reach when needed ...... :smt071
(this reply will self-destruct in 5 seconds)


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

If I ever feel the need to carry in my home, I think I will move. Strategic placement is sufficient for me.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Yes.

AR-15 Carbine, single point sling, behind my back....

LOL...

Seriously, I often have my KelTec on me.

Jeff


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 18, 2010)

I carry a little NAA .22 Mini Mag revolver in my pants pocket.

I figure at least I'm armed with a .22WMR until I can get to my .45


----------



## troutabout (Sep 30, 2010)

" You can never be too safe." There ya go. Couple months ago two places were subject to armed home invasion a half mile from me. Boy Scout rules apply 24/7.


----------



## Tomcat (Sep 30, 2010)

jwkimber45 said:


> Who carries around the house????


Not around the house...but I do put my hand gun in my chester drawer to

retrieve it, if necessary. At night if someone knocks on the door, I grab my

gun and put in my pocket and answer the door.

Tomcat


----------



## Sniper6473 (Dec 14, 2010)

Moved out to the suburbs 4 months ago, i'm surrounded by older longterm homeowners, it's a very quiet neighborhood that is about 3 minute drive from the Police Dept. Never carry in the house but have a couple of weapons ready to go. Have privacy fence in the back with locked gates, good lighting at all entrances, good quality window and door locks, not to mention a lab that is very loud. If things ever get bad enough that I feel compelled to carry in my home, I'll move.


----------



## dodgerider (Nov 23, 2010)

I carry at home I dont have a big NEED to where I live but I like having it on me


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm kind of shocked at the "If I feel the need to carry at home I will move". Must be nice to be able to just pick up and move like that. I have my .38sp with me at all times at least. Last year in the neighborhood we just moved into there was 3 911 calls. 2 medical one domestic dispute. And while I feel I don't need to carry in my house I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm sure people have been robbed and attacked in their own home that wished they would have had a gun on them. 

You do what you want by all means. But with me and my family I don't want to take chances.


----------



## Springfield Armory (Jan 20, 2011)

If i just got home,going out again or have alot of friends over,im carrying.If im buy myself,in my pjs whatever,i have the AR pistol.Man,i just got that thing finished a few days ago and love it.

American Spirit arms AR15 pistol.Got a reflex sight,foregrip and Surefire light.My house gun was formerly my Mossberg 590,but that kinda stays in the truck now.


----------



## Lefty Shotlow (Jan 10, 2010)

Always around the house, and in the yard.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Brevard13 said:


> I'm kind of shocked at the "If I feel the need to carry at home I will move". Must be nice to be able to just pick up and move like that. I have my .38sp with me at all times at least. Last year in the neighborhood we just moved into there was 3 911 calls. 2 medical one domestic dispute. And while I feel I don't need to carry in my house I would rather be safe than sorry. I'm sure people have been robbed and attacked in their own home that wished they would have had a gun on them.
> 
> You do what you want by all means. But with me and my family I don't want to take chances.


It's a free country so anyone can pickup and move if they want. Unless of course one has put themselves in slavery with debt, or made other bad decisions. There are too many nice places to live to stay were one does not feel safe. Pistol in the coat closet and shotgun in the bedroom are sufficient for me. I don't need a gun on my hip.


----------



## Illusive Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I used to not carry at home, but even in a little town like this crime is getting bad. 4 teens just got convicted for breaking into a man house and shooting him to death (although he didn't resist). I'm self-employed and therrefore at home during the day alone, so I carry my G22 in a CBST (comfortable as can be). With the rise in violent crime, I'm not going to get caught off guard.


----------

